# splenic abscess drainage



## kvalerio (Aug 2, 2011)

How would I code CT guided splenic abscess drainage?  A drain was placed into the splenic abscess and sewn in place. I know to use 75989 for guidance, but not sure what code to use for the spleen?


----------



## Cassie0930 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would suggest 10160/75898
Here is a coding guideline from Dr Z:

Use code 10160 for catheter drainage of abscess, cyst, hematoma, or bulla in a location not yet defined by a site specific code, such as the subcutaneous tissue of the thigh or abdomen

HTH
Trinia
CPC,CIRCC


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, I am not having a book currently. From EncoderPro's help, I think it should be an unlisted procedure - 38999 with guidance code 75989.  Just my 2 cents.

HTH.


----------

